# Changing email client (apps)



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am thinking of changing the Thunderbolt's email app from the "stock" one to something with a few more features like K9 or AquaMail. Has anyone made such a change and were there any problems doing so (either with the app itself of in the change overall)?

I have been playing with K9 and it does offer a lot more features (eg. receives and consolidates multiple email accounts, scrolls newest email subject across notification bar, has a built-in widget that displays number of new emails). The complaints about K9 is that it isn't the newest or spiffiest UI and some have reported it chews up significantly more battery life with the way it "fetches" email.

Some have preferred AquaMail for a better UI.

Again, has anyone replaced their stock email client? If yes, what is the best way to do so... eg. deleting the app altogether or "freezing" it using Titanium Backup (guessing freeing allows you to bring the email tool back easier should you want to do so). Sorta related question... is the "stock" email app included in the GAPPS or is it part of the custom ROM (in my case, Thundershed currently)? If its part of the ROM, can you flash or install it separately?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Nomad1600 said:


> I am thinking of changing the Thunderbolt's email app from the "stock" one to something with a few more features like K9 or AquaMail. Has anyone made such a change and were there any problems doing so (either with the app itself of in the change overall)?
> 
> I have been playing with K9 and it does offer a lot more features (eg. receives and consolidates multiple email accounts, scrolls newest email subject across notification bar, has a built-in widget that displays number of new emails). The complaints about K9 is that it isn't the newest or spiffiest UI and some have reported it chews up significantly more battery life with the way it "fetches" email.
> 
> ...


I just stop syncing the mail on the stock account and add the account for my new mail app rather than trying to replace it altogether.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I use K9 mail personally. I use it on all six of my favorite roms without any issues. Gapps packages generally only include gtalk and play store, the other applications are part of the rom itself in the case of thundershed. As mr.tonk said, removing or freezing the included email application isn't necessary. You can go into the settings of that application and stop autosync on it. I set K9 mail to manual sync and manually check my email a few times daily (I don't get urgent emails often, if at all) or i set K9 mail to sync only when background data AND autosync are enabled, as I run my device with autosync off, then use the autosync notification power widget in thundershed check email that way with K9... to select the sync option I described, from inbox, menu, more, settings, global, network, and there should be only one setting in that submenu...

Hope that helps.


----------

